# Apple Music is the best thing ever!



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Just wanted to praise Apple Music and it's the first service I subscribe to. Too much classical music to rent before I buy it 

I wanted to praise this service a lot. Works well with my iPhone.

Also good since I use iTunes.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

What!  No more Google Play?

[By the way, that was more than a month of hip-hop ]


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

Albert7 said:


> Just wanted to praise Apple Music and it's the first service I subscribe to. Too much classical music to rent before I buy it
> 
> I wanted to praise this service a lot. Works well with my iPhone.
> 
> Also good since I use iTunes.


Absolutely have to agree with this. Apple Music is splendid. Although, that's because of monetary and geographical limitations (I live in India). Otherwise, Spotify is better in terms of library, _generally_. [It doesn't suffer from pop compilations; downside is that it also doesn't have a lot of boxed sets that Apple Music has access to because of its ties to the bigwigs classical music labels.] Apple Music doesn't have the recent Klemperer boxed sets [excluding Wagner/Strauss, Brahms, Mozart: Operas, Bruckner].


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Herrenvolk said:


> Absolutely have to agree with this. Apple Music is splendid. Although, that's because of monetary and geographical limitations (I live in India). Otherwise, Spotify is better in terms of library, _generally_. [It doesn't suffer from pop compilations; downside is that it also doesn't have a lot of boxed sets that Apple Music has access to because of its ties to the bigwigs classical music labels.] Apple Music doesn't have the recent Klemperer boxed sets [excluding Wagner/Strauss, Brahms, Mozart: Operas, Bruckner].


Nothing beats the real L.P / CD. :tiphat:


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Unless you want to carry a few hundred of them with you to work


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Nothing beats the real L.P / CD. :tiphat:


That's nostalgia. It's part of your childhood as I see it. Or part of your life really. You had it all along. Why give them up? The feel, the unravelling, the anticipation - it's all exciting for you.


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

bigshot said:


> Unless you want to carry a few hundred of them with you to work


A few hundred? Why not just bring a few in to work and listen to them all the way through? But I guess with today's impatient society nobody can actually listen to an album start to finish.
To quote Veruca Salt:
*"I want the world. I want the whole world. I want to lock it all up in my pocket. It's my bar of chocolate. Give it to me now."*

I agree with Pugg nothing beats the physical format.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Digital files sure are a lot easier to find when you're looking for a specific album. Instead of leaning your head sideways and squinting at teenie tiny type on the spine, you just type in the first few letters of the title and BAM! you're listening to it.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

CDs said:


> A few hundred? Why not just bring a few in to work and listen to them all the way through? But I guess with today's impatient society nobody can actually listen to an album start to finish.
> To quote Veruca Salt:
> *"I want the world. I want the whole world. I want to lock it all up in my pocket. It's my bar of chocolate. Give it to me now."*
> 
> I agree with Pugg nothing beats the physical format.


Or bring your work to home, if the opportunity is there?:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

bigshot said:


> Unless you want to carry a few hundred of them with you to work


See my reply above :cheers:


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Apple Music is better if you don't want to pay $14 for every album you listen to.


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

bigshot said:


> Apple Music is better if you don't want to pay $14 for every album you listen to.


It all depends on the person. I don't mind paying $14 for a CD although I buy a lot of used CDs which are less than $10 (with a lot being under $5). I have paid over $40 for a single SACD and many box sets for over $60.
I have said on a couple of others threads why I choose CDs over streaming/downloads but one reason I haven't mentioned is my lack of a computer. I'm also not a fan of downloading songs to my phone either.
And I don't mind "leaning my head sideways and squinting at teenie tiny type on the spine". But to each his own.

P.S. I have born in the 1980s and grew up in the 90s so that probably has a lot to do with my love of CDs.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

CDs said:


> It all depends on the person. I don't mind paying $14 for a CD although I buy a lot of used CDs which are less than $10 (with a lot being under $5). I have paid over $40 for a single SACD and many box sets for over $60.
> I have said on a couple of others threads why I choose CDs over streaming/downloads but one reason I haven't mentioned is my lack of a computer. I'm also not a fan of downloading songs to my phone either.
> And I don't mind "leaning my head sideways and squinting at teenie tiny type on the spine". But to each his own.
> 
> P.S. I have born in the 1980s and grew up in the 90s so that probably has a lot to do with my love of CDs.


Amen to this :tiphat:


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

CDs said:


> It all depends on the person. I don't mind paying $14 for a CD although I buy a lot of used CDs which are less than $10 (with a lot being under $5). I have paid over $40 for a single SACD and many box sets for over $60.
> I have said on a couple of others threads why I choose CDs over streaming/downloads but one reason I haven't mentioned is my lack of a computer. I'm also not a fan of downloading songs to my phone either.
> And I don't mind "leaning my head sideways and squinting at teenie tiny type on the spine". But to each his own.
> 
> P.S. I have born in the 1980s and grew up in the 90s so that probably has a lot to do with my love of CDs.


Agree. And with a cd you own not only the music, you own a hard copy of any notes that come with the cd, and if you love opera (as I do) you get the libretto. If I understand Apple,( and I probably don't, as DRM leaves a bad taste in my mouth) you don't actually own the music, but just the rights to listen to the music. I've come to the conclusion that any "advance" in technology these days benefits the labels, and not the listener.


----------



## rspader (May 14, 2014)

Why not have both CDs and a streaming service? Almost all of my music is on CDs and I have been buying them since 1984. Lately, I have been expanding my classical collection with used CDs as so many people have been dumping their CDs in favor of digital music. I can get them for $3.00 each at local thrift shops and probably have picked up about 250-300 over the past two years. I also buy new CDs if it is something "really good."

I tried Apple Music when it first came out and did not like the way it screwed up some of my iTunes files and, while I am a big fan of Apple, I abandoned Apple Music in favor of Spotify. For $10.00 per month it seemed like a no-brainer. More often than not I can immediately listen to an album mentioned here on TC or otherwise seen in a review. I finally bought an iPhone last month and can stream Spotify to my car stereo. I can plug my iPad into my home audio system and stream Spotify through the living room for more serious listening.

So, back to my original question, why not both CDs and streaming?


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

rspader said:


> So, back to my original question, why not both CDs and streaming?


For me why not both....It's not about convenience, sound quality or about saving money. I'm a music collector. Going to record stores is my favorite thing to do. Listening to my collection is my favorite pastime. I love discovering new music, learning about the artists, composers, record labels, and producers.
For me streaming or downloads are too easy and in my opinion it makes the music less meaningful, less important, less special. It makes it into a "dime a dozen" type of thing. I want it to have meaning so by me going to a record store or by having to look through my collection to find the song I want to play it gives it meaning makes it special again. My collection isn't taking up space or a hassle or a waste of time. My collection is unique and all mine!


----------



## Adamus (Aug 30, 2015)

bigshot said:


> Digital files sure are a lot easier to find when you're looking for a specific album. Instead of leaning your head sideways and squinting at teenie tiny type on the spine, you just type in the first few letters of the title and BAM! you're listening to it.


the more active you are in ( practising) music the less you care about fysical media.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

What is the advantage over youtube ?


----------

